# Darth Vader may now be in your GPS.



## Piano Hero (Jun 25, 2010)

YouTube - Darth Vader recording for TomTom GPS - behind the scenes


 For those who are bored with the "normal" GPS voices...


----------



## jwright82 (Jun 25, 2010)

Piano Hero said:


> YouTube - Darth Vader recording for TomTom GPS - behind the scenes
> 
> 
> For those who are bored with the "normal" GPS voices...


 
If you make a wrong turn does he say "your lack of faith is disturbing", that would be awsome. I am a complete Star Wars nerd I read the books and everything, I am so getting that.


----------



## jfschultz (Jun 29, 2010)

jwright82 said:


> Piano Hero said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube - Darth Vader recording for TomTom GPS - behind the scenes
> ...


 
Yes, "your lack of faith," is there. Samples for Darth Vader and C3PO are on Tom Tom web site.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 29, 2010)

My daughter is in my GPS


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 29, 2010)

This may be the one of the greatest additions to the GPS world.

Here it is on TomTom website. Brilliant.


----------

